# NIKON D5000 - telephoto zoom lenses



## gigimathew (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello

I am using D5000, got two lenses nik-18-55& 55-300.
I am looking for a telephoto zoom lenses. Please help me to identify one.
Expecting 500-1000mm range. manufacturer? price?

thanks in advance. Regards GIGI.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sigma makes 50-500 ($1600) and a 150-500 ($1100). Nikon makes a 80-400 ($1700). Don't know of anyone making anything with longer focal length zooms than that. If you had gone to the Tamron, Sigma, Tokina and Nikon websites and looked, you could have figured this out really fast.

This might interest you:

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/zoomsMF/12001700mm.htm


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2011)

Sigma makes a really nice 200-500 mm f/2.8 zoom that includes a 2x teleconverter to make it a 400-1000 mm  f/5.6 zoom:
Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 EX DG APO IF Autofocus Lens 597306 B&H

I had a couple of the Sigma 150-500 mm lenses mentioned above. They both worked well for my purposes, and were a real bargain:
Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

The Sigma 50-500 is supposed to have a little bit better image quality:
Sigma 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM SLD Ultra Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital DSLR Camera

The  Nikon 80-400 mm is a decent lens:
Nikon 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED Autofocus VR Zoom Nikkor Lens 

But the Nikon 200-400 mm has a constant aperture:
Nikon 200-400mm f/4G AF-S SWM SIC ED IF VR II Nikkor Super Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2011)

Sigma 300-500 f/5.6.


----------

